# Help identifying my leo genetics



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya,

Im a newbie to the leopard gecko world and was wondering if anyone could help me identify them.

First up is my male





Next is my female





The next ones are a pair that are the same, I cant fully remember whats in them but I do remember them having Rainwater and something else but it slips my mind :bash:





Cheers

Mat


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm 90% sure the first male is a tremper albino however I may be wrong
And the bottom one a rainwater mack snow maybe?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

1/Talbino normal 100%.
2/Hypo 100%.
3/Could be a (light)Talbino aberrant or a Ralbino aberrant.
By how light it is if it has redder eye then i'd say Talbino, if it has dark near normal looking eyes then i'd say Ralbino.


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers Gazz,

With out sounding like a muppet what's a talbino?

The ones in the last pic were sold as having rainwater in them. Just can't remember what it was but I'm assuming that's what you mean by Ralbino?



gazz said:


> 1/Talbino normal 100%.
> 2/Hypo 100%.
> 3/Could be a (light)Talbino aberrant or a Ralbino aberrant.
> By how light it is if it has redder eye then i'd say Talbino, if it has dark near normal looking eyes then i'd say Ralbino.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

happycallis said:


> Cheers Gazz,
> 
> With out sounding like a muppet what's a talbino?
> 
> The ones in the last pic were sold as having rainwater in them. Just can't remember what it was but I'm assuming that's what you mean by Ralbino?


Tremper albino = Talbino.
Bell albino = Balbino.
Rainwater albino = Ralbino.

I would assume that the one you brought with Ralbino in it, That it is as it looks to be a visual Ralbino aberrant.


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah see what you mean, cheers for the help fella.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

If your plan is to breed the Talbino with the Ralbino, i wouldn't the offspring will be perfectly healthy. 
It just leads to headache for future breeders.

Talbino X Ralbino = Normal HET Talbino,Ralbino.


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah I have seen that when I was playing with a morph calculator earlier on. 



gazz said:


> If your plan is to breed the Talbino with the Ralbino, i wouldn't the offspring will be perfectly healthy.
> It just leads to headache for future breeders.
> 
> Talbino X Ralbino = Normal HET Talbino,Ralbino.


----------

